# 5000 wastagate....



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

hey guy s hope you can help me out here. I'm tring to make a flange for a mani thats going to use a audi 5000 wastegate. is there a wasteagte that uses the same bolt hole pattern as the 5000's? Something that would be a bolt-on upgrade? I know it may be asking alot but does anyone have dimensions for the bolt holes? It seems to me ( could be wrong) but I can't get a gasket to use as a template b/c there isn't one inbetween the WG and the mani...correct? I'm just triing to cover all the possibilites.
thanks.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: 5000 wastagate.... (silly_sohc)*

nevermind, got it all worked out


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 5000 wastagate.... (silly_sohc)*

You trying to put that baby in the VW?


----------

